# consiglio , vorrei passare a gentoo RISOLTO!!!

## alessandro95

salve a tutti ed auguri passati!!!! sono nuovo perciò mi presento!!! mi chiamo appunto alessandro ed ho 14 anni ,ve l'ho dovuto dire come in altri forum tipo quello di sabayon, ubuntu, perchè alcune cose non le capisco al volo , non sono un esperto.....!!!! quindi vi chiedo un pò di pazienza!!! dunque , vorrei installare gentoo , ma il sito ufficiale è in inglese e non ci sto capendo una mazza , quale è l'ultima versione? grazie mille a tutti!! poi mi servirebbe una mano per installare gentoo, se qualcuno ha voglia dimettersi su msn con me mentre io installo , oppure mi fà una guida qui.....poi vorrei chiedervi quale secondo voi è meglio installare di desktop environment!!!! grazie mille.

----------

## ercoppa

La guida è già scritta  (con TUTTO quello che ti serve sapere) e perfettamente tradotta in italiano. Se hai bisogno di aiuto appoggiati ai vari canali IRC (#gentoo-it ad esempio). Guarda anche il resto della documentazione.

 *Quote:*   

> chiedervi quale secondo voi è meglio installare di desktop environment

 

Questioni di gusti. Se non ne hai ancora scelto e promosso uno in particolare (qualunque esso sia, al 99,9% è disponibile anche sotto gentoo comodamente da portage), ti consiglio di provarne i principali (GNOME, KDE 3 & 4, XFCE, E17, etc) con le n-mile live disponibili (vedi su distrowatch, ce ne sono a bizzeffe) e solo dopo procedi con l'installazione sotto gentoo (dove ogni cosa si compila e pertanto compilare N-mila DE potrebbe portarti via molto tempo). 

P.s. prima ci fai il callo alla lingua inglese meglio è

Saluti.

----------

## alessandro95

io non ho proprio idea di quale desktop scegliere , me ne consigli uno tu per favore? tu per esempio quale hai ? l'ultima versione è la 10.1?

per quanto riguarda l'inglese , a scuola mi sto impegnando moltissimo proprio perchè volgio saper leggere queste cose e poi il computer è tutto inglese   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

per curiosità è difficile installarlo?

----------

## alessandro95

aaa un altra cosa sul sito ufficiale

http://www.gentoo.org/

nel download c'è la 10.1 ma non posso scegliere il desktop , ma si scegli dopo durante l'installazione?

----------

## cloc3

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nel download c'è la 10.1 ma non posso scegliere il desktop , ma si scegli dopo durante l'installazione?

 

durante o dopo.

il desktop non esiste. è solamente un insieme di programmi che non possono essere aggiunti, rimossi e sostituiti in qualunque momento.

gentoo ti permette di installare un sistema operativo nel quali puoi aggiungere a tuo piacimento i desktop che desideri.

nella lista della documentazione esiste una intera sezione dedicata alla Installazione del desktop.

----------

## spillo

esatto, a tal proposito altre ottime pagine da consultare sono qui

----------

## alessandro95

voi quale desktop usate ? per farmi un'idea, ho visto degli screenshot su gentoo , mi piace molto gnome ed XFCE, però vorrei sapere voi quel usate e se possibile perchè? , io sto scaricando la liveDVD gentoo 10.1 amd64, sono andato sui link che mi avete mandato , non è che capisco molto, non trovo la guida per installare gentoo amd64 10.1 liveDVD, me la potete mostrare?

----------

## ago

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1

----------

## spillo

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> voi quale desktop usate ? per farmi un'idea, ho visto degli screenshot su gentoo , mi piace molto gnome ed XFCE, però vorrei sapere voi quel usate e se possibile perchè? , io sto scaricando la liveDVD gentoo 10.1 amd64, sono andato sui link che mi avete mandato , non è che capisco molto, non trovo la guida per installare gentoo amd64 10.1 liveDVD, me la potete mostrare?

 Bè, sta tutto a tua discrezione, io personalmente uso GNOME, ma potrebbe non piacere a te o comunque potresti preferire altro... Devi solo provare, puoi anche installarne più di uno  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

 *spillo wrote:*   

>  *alessandro95 wrote:*   voi quale desktop usate ? per farmi un'idea, ho visto degli screenshot su gentoo , mi piace molto gnome ed XFCE, però vorrei sapere voi quel usate e se possibile perchè? , io sto scaricando la liveDVD gentoo 10.1 amd64, sono andato sui link che mi avete mandato , non è che capisco molto, non trovo la guida per installare gentoo amd64 10.1 liveDVD, me la potete mostrare? Bè, sta tutto a tua discrezione, io personalmente uso GNOME, ma potrebbe non piacere a te o comunque potresti preferire altro... Devi solo provare, puoi anche installarne più di uno 

 

aggiungo inoltre che i vari DE non hanno nessun legame particolare con gentoo, in quanto puoi installarli su qualsiasi distribuzione. 

Come suggerito prima puoi testare i vari DE su tutte le live esistenti..magari fai prima con roba tipo "xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu". dopodicchè procedi a segure la guida del DE (che hai scelto) inerente a gentoo.

P.S. io prima penserei ad installare il sistema base e xorg, poi al DE si può sempre pensare dopo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> voi quale desktop usate ... non è che capisco molto, non trovo la guida per installare gentoo amd64 10.1 liveDVD, me la potete mostrare?

 

gentoo aiuta a separare i problemi.

quindi ti consiglierei di non preoccuparti affatto del desktop, per il momento.

usando gentoo ti accorgerai che molte cose sono messe in un modo diverso da come te lo aspetti.

per esempio, il fatto di essere in possesso della versione 10.1 del DVD amd64 non significa che stai installando la versione 10.1 di gentoo. Il DVD è semplicemente uno strumento che ti permetterà di costruire la tua propria versione personalizzata di gentoo nel tuo sistema.

quello che devi fare è semplicemente mettere il DVD nella pancia del tuo case, avviare la macchina usando il sistema operativo del DVD e seguire la guida indicata da ago88.

il processo di installazione si suddivide in più fasi.

se possibile, come prima cosa si stabilisce una connessione veloce ad internet, per poter scaricare le verisoni aggiornate dei sorgenti del software (se la connessione è impossibile, il DVD fornisce un insieme di pacchetti precompilati per partire).

in secondo luogo si prepara lo spazio per accogliere il sistema. Questo avviene accedendo, dal DVD, ai dischi rigidi locali della tua macchina e formattando le partizioni su cui, successivamente, collocherai i programmi del sistema operativo e i tuoi dati personali (si consiglia solitamente di usare almeno due partizioni separate per sistema e spazio dati).

in un terza fase, le partizioni del sistema vengono montate nel filesystem del DVD. si copia su di esse un insieme minimale ma autoconsistente di strumenti di compilazione. si accede, dal DVD, al nuovo bozzolo di sistema appena costituito con una operazione chiamata chroot e si comincia la costruzione della distribuzione locale vera e propria. si compila il kernel e si predispone la macchina per l'avvio senza il DVD.

se tutto è andato e la nuova distribuzione si avvia autonomamente e si collega ad internet, ecco, quello è il momento di sorridere e cominciare a pensare al desktop.

----------

## alessandro95

c'è la possibilità di mettere gentoo su USB , quello che intendo io però è che una volta installato gentoo su usb , sto per esempio usando windows7 , inserisco la usb con gentoo dentro , riavvio il pc e parte in automatico gentoo

----------

## cloc3

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> c'è la possibilità di mettere gentoo su USB

 

certo che sì.

la cosa più conveniente, però, è usare la tecnica delle immagini squashfs, che funziona grosso modo come per i liveCD.

se sei principiante, però, ne hai di strada per arrivare lì!

il primo passo è: piallare windows e giù a testa bassa  sull'handbook!!

presto metterò su internet da qualche parte una chiavetta personale mia.

magari ti posto il link per pm.

----------

## alessandro95

grazie mile a tutti , penso che metterò solamente gentoo e la finisco con windows.......però mi sa che c'è un problema , io ho una webcam che sul retro della scatola è specificato che è compatibile con windows vista , c'è il modo per farla riconoscere a gentoo?

----------

## lucapost

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> quindi ti consiglierei di non preoccuparti affatto del desktop, per il momento.

 

ottimo consiglio, ed aggiungo che dal numero di servizi che configurerai senza un'interfaccia grafica potrai capire quanto stà migliorando la tua conoscenza di gentoo/linux!

----------

## cloc3

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> io ho una webcam

 

normalmente le webcam in linux (non solo in gentoo) sono gestite dal modulo uvcvideo, incluso nel kernel.

però questa è l'ultima risposta ot.

c'è una regola in questo forum: un argomento un thread.

a tuo dire, sei passato a gentoo.

quindi l'argomento attuale è esaurito.

metti risolto al titolo e, se hai altre curiosità, apri nuovi topic.

----------

## alessandro95

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> salve a tutti ed auguri passati!!!! sono nuovo perciò mi presento!!! mi chiamo appunto alessandro ed ho 14 anni ,ve l'ho dovuto dire come in altri forum tipo quello di sabayon, ubuntu, perchè alcune cose non le capisco al volo , non sono un esperto.....!!!! quindi vi chiedo un pò di pazienza!!! dunque , vorrei installare gentoo , ma il sito ufficiale è in inglese e non ci sto capendo una mazza , quale è l'ultima versione? grazie mille a tutti!! poi mi servirebbe una mano per installare gentoo, se qualcuno ha voglia dimettersi su msn con me mentre io installo , oppure mi fà una guida qui.....poi vorrei chiedervi quale secondo voi è meglio installare di desktop environment!!!! grazie mille.

 

----------

